

Uber + Boatbound are teaming up for an on-demand commute by boat Monday Aug 5th - ahall
http://boatbound.co/uber

======
useflyer
I salute companies which are quick to turn a negative, random event into
positive publicity / users. We should all be on the lookout for ways to do
this in our own businesses.

------
frob
However, Monday Aug 5th is 3 days away and they still have zero details on how
to use their service. Doesn't seem like the best business plan to me...

~~~
ahall
we'll be announcing details tomorrow via FB and Twitter...

~~~
frob
Will you release them via this website also?

~~~
mattsjohnston5
More details have just been released on Uber's blog -
[http://blog.uber.com/2013/08/02/uber-boatbound-sail-to-
work/](http://blog.uber.com/2013/08/02/uber-boatbound-sail-to-work/)

~~~
frob
But it isn't on the announcement site. What is the point of having a site
announcing your new idea if you post all of the details elsewhere?

